# F350 Evaporator coil cleaning



## Blast-n-cast (May 7, 2010)

*I noticed my AC was not blowing as hard as it should so I took a look at the coil and it was pretty gunked up. I cleaned it and I am now back in business. I put together a play by play just in case anybody has a similar problem and does not know how to get at the evaporator. I am sure there are other issues that can cause similar symptoms, but in my case I have already changed out the resistor, blower motor and the blend door actuator so I ruled those out. *

*I started by disconnecting the vacuum pump (2) 10mm bolts from the fender.*


*Next I unbolted the vacuum reservoir: (3) nuts that you get to from the wheel well. I forgot to get a pic of this but its pretty self explanatory.

I then was able to move these (without disconnecting the electrical or vacuum lines) out of the way to make room to allow me to remove the blower motor.


I unplugged the electrical connector feeding the blower and disconnected the rubber hose at the bottom of the plastic housing. I then removed the (3) 8mm screws and removed the blower. I had to twist it a bit and maneuver around some hoses but it came out.



I then inspected the coil and found that it was pretty dirty.


I sprayed it with some Simple Green concentrate (undiluted) and let it sit for about 2 minutes. I used a canister type sprayer with a long wand that I could bend to get good coverage of the surface of the coil. I then hosed it off with a small watering wand set to shower.





This was the result.


I then hit it with some coil cleaner I picked up at Lowes.




I let it sit for a minute or two and then rinsed with water and I ended up with this.



I dried everything out as best I could and then reassembled and tried out my AC. It works much better now*


----------

